# Behr solid stain is peeling, what can I Do?



## ktyms (May 3, 2012)

I put Behr solid stain in white on my deck railing years ago. It started peeling off in sheets like paint after one year. It remains on many of the smaller spindles. To get it all off I would have to strip and sand and this could take all summer. Should I just scrape it down untill nothing is loose and apply an oil based stain over it? I would go with white again as it is still mostly white, although I would prefer gray.. I would like to use a semitransparent this time so that it wears away instead of peeling.Will this work or will I just make more of a mess?. I cannot afford a proffessional to scrape it all off.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

With the correct stripper it will come right off and you will be ready to coat it with new sealer. You do have to neutralize after you strip it. Either way you have to remove all the old stain. You should look for an oil based sealer as it will penetrate and not just cover the wood.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Also, be sure you are not putting it on too thick. That's a problem I've had in the past. Too thick and it will bond to itself and just flake off rather than bond with the wood.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if they are still doing it, but Behr use to put silicone in their stains. It was highly prone to failure for whatever reason and would often peel very quickly. The problem is that it never peels off completely. It stays spotty like you are seeing. The other problem is that the product had silicone in it and nothing else likes to stick over top of it. I'd recommend getting it completely off and never using Behr again. It isn't a good quality product.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh no, another thread for the ages!


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

I see Behr and see $$$$$$$. Strip, Strip, Strip.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Oh no, another thread for the ages!


 
I'm sure you have noticed how quiet I have been:whistling2:


----------



## almostnormal (Jan 27, 2011)

The same thing happened to me. They offered to replace the stain and give me some sort of stripper and a bottle of deck cleaner. I told them no thanks, and got the money for a gallon of stain instead. 

I paint boats for a living, and I'm quite sure I didn't do anything wrong. It was pretty disappointing. I won't be using their stuff again.


----------



## paint boss (May 5, 2012)

ktyms said:


> I put Behr solid stain in white on my deck railing years ago. It started peeling off in sheets like paint after one year. It remains on many of the smaller spindles. To get it all off I would have to strip and sand and this could take all summer. Should I just scrape it down untill nothing is loose and apply an oil based stain over it? I would go with white again as it is still mostly white, although I would prefer gray.. I would like to use a semitransparent this time so that it wears away instead of peeling.Will this work or will I just make more of a mess?. I cannot afford a proffessional to scrape it all off.


Deck stains should never have a build up on the surface. They are stains, not paint so they should be a penetrating type coating. It seems like the viscosity or thickness of the product was to heavy for a solid color stain. There are deck stain strippers on the market, so one of those may help remove some of the old finish.When applying deck stains, put only what the wood will accept, no more, and certainly no build-up.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

What kind of wood is the railing? Some species don't take very kindly to latex, and that solid / semi-transparent stain might be latex-based.


----------

